# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  O Λορι

## kotsipan

Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα, εχω ενα κοκατιλ αρσενικο πολυ ήρεμο το εχω εναν μήνα και απο εκει που το πηρα μου ηπαν ειναι 3 μηνών, αυτο τωρα 5 μερες κοιματε πολύ αν δεν ασχολιθω μαζι του αυτο κοιματε μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε γιατί το κάνει?

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλησπέρα Παναγιώτη. Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας. Περιμένουμε να μας συστήσεις τον εαυτό σου εδώ και εδώ το φτερωτό σου φίλο.

Όταν λες ήρεμο, εννοείς δεν χτυπιέται στο κλουβί ή είναι εξημερωμένο; Μία φωτογραφία του παπαγάλου θα βοηθούσε πολύ. Αν η εικόνα του δείχνει για άρρωστο, τότε θα πρέπει να δούμε κάποιες ακόμη φωτογραφίες του ή να το πας σε κάποιον πτηνίατρο της λίστας που μπορούμε να σου στείλουμε, εφόσον τη ζητήσεις.

Στα άρθρα θα δεις πως να ανεβάσεις φωτογραφίες: 

Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum
Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών με imgur
Ανεβασμα φωτογραφιών απο συσκευες android

----------


## Cristina

Καλώς ήρθες, Παναγιωτη! Κάνε ότι είπε ο Ευθυμης, μήπως και μπορούμε να σε βοηθήσουμε.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Έχω και γω ένα μπατζάκι που είναι πολύ ήσυχο. Βέβαια θα πρέπει να παρατηρήσεις γενικά τη διάθεση του μήπως είναι άρρωστο. Τρώει κανονικά; οι κουτσουλιές είναι οκ;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kotsipan

Καλημερα παιδια ευχαριστώ για την αποδοχή σας και το ενδιαφέρον.Χτες το βράδυ το ειδε ενας φιλος που ξερει λιγο πολυ καποια πραγματα κοιταξε της κουτσουλιες αλλα ηταν σχετικα καλα αλλα το κοιταξε στην καρινα του και ηταν πολυ κοφτερη αυτο μου ειπε δεν ειναι καλο και μου εδωσε ενα φαρμακο στο νερό του για συχνες και πιθανες παθισεις για τουλάχιστον 7 ημερες

----------


## kotsipan

Και ειναι εξημερωμενο πολυ μαζι μου. Και τρωει απο οτι βλεπω του εβαλα και σε αποσταση μια σομπα να να εχει θερμοκρασια να πινει ποιο συχνα νερο που εχει το αντιβιοτικό

----------


## Cristina

Τι αντιβιωση του βάζεις και σε τι ποσότητα;

----------


## kotsipan

Aviomycine solution15ml
Χτες του βαλαμε 3 σταγονες κατευθιαν στο στόμα και εβαλα στο νερο του στα 100 7 σταγόνες ανα 24ωρο για 7 μερες

----------


## Cristina

Παρακολούθησε τον και αν δεις ότι δεν υπάρχει βελτίωση, πες μας!
Θα σου πρότεινα να βάλεις στο νερό και almora ( ηλεκτρολύτες) .

----------


## Efthimis98

Ποιος σου πρότεινε αυτό το σκεύασμα; Είδε κάποιος τον παπαγάλο και έκρινε ότι πρέπει να πάρει κάτι;

----------


## kotsipan

Ενας φιλος σε pet shop ο οποίος κοιταξε τον παπαγο στην καρινα του και έβαλε στο αυτί του να το ακούσει εχει κάποια εμπειρία αλλα δεν ξέρει απο τι μπορει να είναι το προβλημα

----------


## kotsipan

Παιδιά Καλησπέρα ο λορι μου ειναι πολυ καλα μετα την θεραπια του φιλου μου με το αντιβιοτικο aviomycine και antistres βιταμίνη.  Ειναι πολυ καλα τωρα δεν ηταν ουτε πριν ετσι και βλεπω και μια βελτιωση στο σωμα του εχει αρχισει και παχαίνει και η καρινα του αρχισε να κρύβεται.

----------


## kotsipan

προσπαθω να ανεβασω φωτογραφίες και δεν μπορω μπαινω απο το κινητό ποιος ξέρει

----------


## ndlns

Δοκίμασε με την εφαρμογή tapatalk, αν έχεις smartphone. Είναι πανεύκολο να ανεβάσεις φωτογραφία.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

*Ανεβασμα φωτογραφιών απο συσκευες android*

----------


## kotsipan

παιδια γεια απο προχτές ο λορι μου κανει εμετο ηταν μια χαρα σκευτικα προχτες καθάρισα την ποτίστρα του με σουγκαρακι το οποιο ειχε χλωρίνη που δεν το προσεξα βέβαια το ξεπλινα καλα αλλα αυτος ξεκινισε εμετους και δεν τρωει πινει μονο νερο του εβαλα αλμορα σημερα μπορείτε να μου πείτε τι αλλο να κάνω

----------


## Efthimis98

Όταν λες εμετό; Μήπως ήταν καθαρισμένα σπόρια μαζί με σάλιο ή αλεσμένα λαχανικά/αυγοτροφή; 

Το πιο πιθανό είναι να ήταν η τροφή που ταΐζουν το ένα στο άλλο ένα ζευγάρι.

----------


## kotsipan

το εχω μονο του φθερνιζετε και η κουτσουλιες ειναι νερο και ο εμετος του νερο δεν εχειδιαθεση καθετε και κλείνει τα ματια του και ο εμετος που παρατιρισα εχει και λιγο καρπο ενα δυο

----------


## kostas karderines

Παναγιώτη γιατί δεν το πας το πουλάκι σε έναν πτηνιατρο να του δωσει το φάρμακο που πρέπει και να μην δίνεις οτι σου προτεινει ο καθενας πριν να είναι αργά?!!!

----------


## kotsipan

ειμαι απο επαρχία απο Μεσσηνία και εδω δεν εχουμε πτηνιατρο και στους κτηνίατρους που ρωτισα δεν μπορουν να κανουν διάγνωση

----------


## kostas karderines

Κατάλαβα . ....!ας ελπίσουμε τότε να πάνε όλα καλά!

----------


## kotsipan

κατι για δηλητηρίαση υπάρχει να του δωσω

----------


## kotsipan

ειναι καλύτερα τωρα έφαγε ειναι ποιο καλά του εδωσα και λιγο μυλο τον ειδα ποιο ζωηρό και ποιο δραστιριο απλα εχασε κιλα αποτομα

----------


## ndlns

Γραμμάρια εχασε! Περαστικά. Εύχομαι να ανακάμψει γρήγορα...

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Το ερώτημα του Παναγιώτη και οι απαντήσεις μεταφέρθηκαν σε νέο θέμα: Μάδημα φτερών. Παρακαλώ όποιες ερωτήσεις και απαντήσεις να ειπωθούν εκεί.

----------

